# MIGRATED PHOTOS LIBRARY vs. ALL PHOTOS vs. PHOTOS LIBRARY vs. PHOTOS



## Mwants2no (Mar 22, 2021)

macOS 10.15 CATALINA
My crashed operating system was restored by a computer shop with a new operating system and all data was restored by them via Backblaze.
Now I have the following:
In ALL PHOTOS there are up to three copies of each photo for a total of 13,626
Under ALBUMS I have a MIGRATED PHOTOS LIBRARY also containing up to 3 copies
when I click on PHOTOS under this MIGRATED PHOTOS LIBRARY I see only 1 copy of each photo.
but below that there is also a headline for PHOTOS LIBRARY containing 13,322 copies.
this also has three duplicates - one of the three is edited.
It does not appear that ALL PHOTOS AND PHOTOS LIBRARY are synced.
Can I delete one of the libraries?
I have spent 3 weeks of 8 hour days deleting duplicates so I am down from 28,000 to 13,626 but....!
Thank you in advance.  Would it help to post photos of what I am referring to?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 23, 2021)

Photos would help, as would specifying the version of Lightroom please.

With Lightroom Desktop (so the Cloud version) photos are in the cloud, so your descriptions are a little confusing.


----------



## Mwants2no (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you for replying...I hope I can understand.
It seems all of “Photos” which were mostly reference screenshots from iPad went to both Lightroom 5 and Lightroom (cloud) as well Lightroom 5 and lLightroom shuffled together in an awful mess consisting of three sets of photos literally shuffled ! As in disconnected.  I have now deleted most of those as well as moving the screenshots to  iMac “Pictures” where I hope they will remain isolated.  I also moved the movies to iMac  “Pictures”
MY CONCERN NOW are what seems to be multiple libraries As shown in attached photos.  
I also replied to an email (Victoria )in regards to my initial mess.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2021)

The multiple libraries you see in the screenshots aren't multiple libraries. All Photos shows all of the photos in Lightroom. The other groups in the Albums sections below are virtual groupings showing how the photos were grouped in the Photos app, so within the Migrated Photos, there's a group called Photos Library which is all of the photos that were in the Photos app. You can delete that album if you don't care about remembering which photos came from Photos app. They'd still be in the All Photos, unless you delete the photos themselves. I'm not sure how your iMac Pictures folder fits into this scenario, as Lightroom doesn't store its files there.


----------



## Mwants2no (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you, this helps me to understand.  I was wondering what I should be viewing to do all the deleting, re-editing and once that is 
done re-organizing into albums.   Shortly before my operating system crashed I subscribed to Lightroom and I am planning to only  use it
in the future.  I am also keeping Lightroom 5 as it is without adding any new images to it.  Since the backup restore  - Lightroom now has a lot of my Lightroom 5 images but they mostly are of bad quality so I am still figuring out what to do about that...as the same ones are still in Lightroom 5 too.
I use iMac Pictures to send edited copies to  - so I can post them on Facebook from there as I cannot do it directly from the Lightroom


----------

